

Incident Command System And 8 Hour Ops Rotations For Fresh Minds - jpmc
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/4/27/heroku-emergency-strategy-incident-command-system-and-8-hour.html

======
snissn
This bullet point from the article doesn't make _any_ sense:

Be a really big customer so Amazon will help you specifically with your
problems. This seemed to help Heroku a lot. I noticed in the Amazon developer
forums a lot of people forgot to do this and didn't get the personal help they
needed.

